# 1995 HB E brake light staying on.



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

My E brake is staying on while i am driving. My brake fluid is at max, I looked under the pedal to see if anything looked out of place on the button and it looks fine. The light will go out after I shut the truck off, but once I start it and get maybe 2 to 3 miles down the road it slowly fades in till it is lit all the way up. then it stays there. any suggestion on this?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

how do the brakes feel? check you one-way check valve.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Brakes feel fine, Dont feel soft . stop on a dime. Where is this check vavle your talking about?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

its on the vacuum line to the brake booster. but if the brakes feel fine it probably ok, the brake light comes on when there is a ground present from either low fluid at the mstr cyl or the e-brake is pulled. I would look at your e-brake switch 1st, since you've checked the fluid level, and see if it is properly adjusted. if it is good then you have a good chance that the circuit is grounding out and you will have to trace the wires.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

have alt checked as well...and allpower cable and grounds..


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Well yesterday when I went to work. The light never came back on. So maybe a short some where. I spend a lot of time in my truck cause of my job. Yesterday was a 12 hr work day never seen it on unless I pull the E brake. So on my days off ill get in there check things out good let you guys know what I find.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check that your master cylinder float isn't getting stuck at the bottom of the reservior dude....and that you have enough fluid.......


----------



## Kbab (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, I am new here, but my 95 does this too. If I push the E-brake hanle down just a tad the light goes off. every thing works as it should so I am thinking that the E-brake handle just aint hitting its resting spot for some odd reason.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check the e-brake switch..... might be just dirty (sticking) or its not making full contact...


----------



## Kbab (Jul 7, 2011)

woohoo, last night I changed my fuel filter and it was not too bad to do. Mind you I am a Nissan Chick. hahahahah I try to fix what I can on my own and Not pay a shop to do it. Mr. Zane Grey has taught me alot on this site. Thank You Zane your the best. No to unstick my E-brake switch. Where is it? LOL I'll assume it right there at the end of my E-brake handle?


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to say mine has only came on one other time sense I started this post. I checked things out and everything looks okay, But the only thing that was common when this happens. Its always raining... So I don't know what the deal is with that. but it never comes back on after I make it home and the truck sits over night. It doesn't always do it when it rain, but both times it has its been raining hard. Never has done it on a nice sunny day.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Kbab said:


> woohoo, last night I changed my fuel filter and it was not too bad to do. Mind you I am a Nissan Chick. hahahahah I try to fix what I can on my own and Not pay a shop to do it. Mr. Zane Grey has taught me alot on this site. Thank You Zane your the best. No to unstick my E-brake switch. Where is it? LOL I'll assume it right there at the end of my E-brake handle?


if you look under the dash, its mounted right on the e-brake assy, it should be easy to find...


----------



## Kbab (Jul 7, 2011)

*question*

what is that part under the engine that is plastic and I assume protect water from getting to the engine called? and where can I get one for my 1995 Hardbody?


----------



## Kbab (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and my break light went out for good, not sure what I did but it does not come on anymore unless of course I put the E-Brake on~!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Kbab said:


> what is that part under the engine that is plastic and I assume protect water from getting to the engine called? and where can I get one for my 1995 Hardbody?


its called a engine splash shield, I found new oem ones online for $85
might try a wrecking yard on a used one, the right rear corner will be drooping. (most people pull that corner down to change oil, it gets hot and stays that way) I riveted two pieces of aluminum channel across it, of course I have to take off the splash to change oil, but I am good with that...


----------



## Kbab (Jul 7, 2011)

$85 ~~??? No way~!! I'll try the junk yard. How important is that piece to have on there. and yep mine is bent down on one side. WoW how hard is it to take 4 bolts off to change the oil?? UGH~!! I am a perfectionist and can't stand when something is no right. I hope I can find one. And has anyone ever Set their Oil Pump Timing~?


----------

